
Thai cave rescue used open source hardware, the Heyphone - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/starsandrobots/status/1016894041173188608
======
lysp
Details on the HeyPhone here:

[http://bcra.org.uk/creg/heyphone/](http://bcra.org.uk/creg/heyphone/)

------
justsomedude43
I guess there isn't going to be end to this story now. It's going to replicate
endlessly.

